

W3C green-lights adding DRM to the Web's standards - bcn
http://boingboing.net/2013/10/02/w3c-green-lights-adding-drm-to.html

======
ozh
How come this isn't getting more visibility on HN?

~~~
bcn
see
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6491144](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6491144)

------
venomsnake
That is just bad. And will accessing a web site with non compliant DRM
ignoring browser will be violation of CFAA and DMCA?

